# Too Good To Be True



## K9Kirk (Mar 12, 2020)

I should've known my favorite place to take pictures was too good to be true. The 2nd shot is one of the last taken at my favorite place to take pictures. The property owners shut it all down and had the sheriff enforce it. Here he is telling some other people playing with their dogs to be on their merry, also.





This place is going to be sorely missed. Farewell, Mr. Blue.



Life goes on, today I got the kayak out and hit the backwaters of Tampa Bay to see what critters were hanging around the mangroves. Even though the lighting is rough among the mangroves I had a pretty good day I think.

1  (the other "three amigos.") Is that "the three stink eyes" I detect? lol!



2



3



4



5



6



7




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 13, 2020)

Good set.......


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 13, 2020)

Shame you lost your site, what harm do we as photographers do. I could understand it if you were using a supper 2meg mm zoom lens to read the post. Or were tearing up the place digging holes to level tripods.... what do you mean you don’t dig a hole to level the tripod...
Love the images


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 13, 2020)

very good shots... such a variety of beauties


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 13, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Good set.......





Original katomi said:


> Shame you lost your site, what harm do we as photographers do. I could understand it if you were using a supper 2meg mm zoom lens to read the post. Or were tearing up the place digging holes to level tripods.... what do you mean you don’t dig a hole to level the tripod...
> Love the images





Photo Lady said:


> very good shots... such a variety of beauties



Thanks, everyone.

The rumor is they leased the property out to Toro for testing their lawn mowers and they put up no trespassing signs but certain people kept taking the signs down for the last two months and that's why I never saw any such sign. No big deal, I'll still get pictures elsewhere, just not as many I don't think.


----------



## weepete (Mar 13, 2020)

that's very annoying, in the UK we have a "Right to roam", and spesifically in Scotland the right to roam is pretty extensive. I can see why a lot of land owners don't like it, but for the common man it's a very valuable right that lets you access and enjoy the countryside. It's not a licence to do anything, there are reponsibilities on anyone accessing the land to excercise they conduct themselves well. 

You've done a cracking job from your kayak though!

Know Before You Go: Scotland's Right to Roam - Traveling Savage


----------



## Winona (Mar 13, 2020)

“very annoying, in the UK we have a "Right to roam", ”

No wonder I see the photographers In UK just roaming the hillsides - even through obviously fenced pastures. Everywhere I go around here(US)  I see “ no trespassing”   

sorry you lost your spot. Good pictures!


----------



## otherprof (Mar 14, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> I should've known my favorite place to take pictures was too good to be true. The 2nd shot is one of the last taken at my favorite place to take pictures. The property owners shut it all down and had the sheriff enforce it. Here he is telling some other people playing with their dogs to be on their merry, also.
> View attachment 188327
> 
> This place is going to be sorely missed. Farewell, Mr. Blue.
> ...


Very nice set!


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 14, 2020)

I see those signs that say no trespassing.... never did understand what they meant... ok joking aside we are very fortunate in that we have right to walk through land owners land and the public foot path system is quite large.
Years ago when I was fit I used to belong to scouts and one of the things we did was to use these pathways and clear them so others could use them. I think the would would go mad now if they saw a group of teen age lads and lasses carrying axas,large chopping knives out cutting back the overgrowth on a foot path


----------



## rslt (Mar 14, 2020)

Yeah, some tough luck. 
Great set of images.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 14, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> I see those signs that say no trespassing.... never did understand what they meant... ok joking aside we are very fortunate in that we have right to walk through land owners land and the public foot path system is quite large.
> Years ago when I was fit I used to belong to scouts and one of the things we did was to use these pathways and clear them so others could use them. I think the would would go mad now if they saw a group of teen age lads and lasses carrying axas,large chopping knives out cutting back the overgrowth on a foot path



Thank you for the compliments. I think some people are getting the wrong idea about this. To put this in a better perspective. The land used to be a golf course (Caloosa Creek Country Club) smack in the middle of a neighborhood that stretched for over 2 miles. It is sectioned off by the neighborhood streets that run in between but each section is accessible by solid paved pathways made for gold carts that connect to public sidewalks. If one were to walk down the sidewalk they would see the paved path and think it was meant for the public to walk on if they didn't know about the golf course being there, especially since there were no signs indicating anything. People did this for years after the golf club shut down without the owners complaining, putting up any signs/barriers to block the entrances long before this incident and everyone got used to it, including the owners. Then, according to the sheriff, they leased the old golf course out to Toro and that's when the trouble began. People let their dogs run loose there and probably got in their way so they complained to the owners about peoples dogs. After years of letting everyone be on their property without complaint they suddenly had a problem with it, something they probably didn't foresee. So, now they reacted and put up signs and dog owners (I'm assuming it was them) took the signs down and proceeded to do what they were used to doing. I think they felt since they had done this for years no one was going to stop them now. Because they kept taking the signs down not everyone was aware that the owners weren't OK with them being on their land any longer, me included, so it was a surprise and shock to have a sheriff speeding toward you across the grass and accuse you of trespassing. I'm just glad he wasn't handing out tickets for trespassing but he probably didn't because he knew not everyone saw the signs and that they freely let the public access their land for years.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 14, 2020)

There is here at least a problem in that if the public can prove that they have had access over land for.....not saying....
Amount of time, they can claim access rights. I encountered this problem in the past.  At least your law officer was decent and told you to leave. I think most are unless you get mouthy and have a go at them. I know when I worked in education and people parked in the school grounds if people were mouthy and had a go at me I would lock them in.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 14, 2020)

Sorry you lost your favorite spot to shoot.  Can you ask the HOA for an exemption?


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 14, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Sorry you lost your favorite spot to shoot.  Can you ask the HOA for an exemption?



Thanks. I thought about that and I have my doubts about it, people would complain and whine that I'm allowed to and not them and make things worse for the owners but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 14, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> There is here at least a problem in that if the public can prove that they have had access over land for.....not saying....
> Amount of time, they can claim access rights. I encountered this problem in the past.  At least your law officer was decent and told you to leave. I think most are unless you get mouthy and have a go at them. I know when I worked in education and people parked in the school grounds if people were mouthy and had a go at me I would lock them in.


Are you saying you held people hostage against their will?


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 14, 2020)

If you were to ride around taking photos on , say, a Toro riding mower.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 14, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> If you were to ride around taking photos on , say, a Toro riding mower.....



Now there's a genius.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 14, 2020)

No not hold in people against their will just not jumping up straight away when they came in giving me a load of mouth because I had closed not locked the gates to the school grounds, where they should not be parking anyway.
Image this ...it’s cold wet raining like hell, it’s 8 pm and I want to go home but someone has parked in the school car park, I need to lock up.... now some parent comes giving me loads of mouth inc nasty words because I have closed the gates .... am I going to jump up and say “ yes massa! Right away massa” ........ would you if your day had started at 
5. 30 am and these people were just to lazy to walk a short way


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 14, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> No not hold in people against their will just not jumping up straight away when they came in giving me a load of mouth because I had closed not locked the gates to the school grounds, where they should not be parking anyway.
> Image this ...it’s cold wet raining like hell, it’s 8 pm and I want to go home but someone has parked in the school car park, I need to lock up.... now some parent comes giving me loads of mouth inc nasty words because I have closed the gates .... am I going to jump up and say “ yes massa! Right away massa” ........ would you if your day had started at
> 5. 30 am and these people were just to lazy to walk a short way



Thanks for clarifying that, initially it sounded like you locked people inside so you can understand why I asked that question.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 14, 2020)

No probs, I tend to short type things as my hands hurt so much, there 4 does not always make sense.
There was a building near the school where evening events were held, peeps would park in the school rather than walk a short way. I was not always happy when cold, wet, hungry and wanting to get home when someone parked in the school and got abusive when I asked them not to do so or requested they move the car before the event had finished


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 15, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> No probs, I tend to short type things as my hands hurt so much, there 4 does not always make sense.
> There was a building near the school where evening events were held, peeps would park in the school rather than walk a short way. I was not always happy when cold, wet, hungry and wanting to get home when someone parked in the school and got abusive when I asked them not to do so or requested they move the car before the event had finished



I would've felt the same way. When I'm driving or just anywhere in general it seems the inconsiderate people cause me the most grief. I suppose everyone is looking out for #1 and no one else, it's a shame.


----------

